# La resistencia va antes del Led o después del Led?



## HectorStark (Dic 30, 2010)

Tengo un circuito y mi duda es en que parte va la resistencia e leido que el flujo inicia de negativo y va hacia positivo pero yo suelo ir de positivo a negativo y mi duda es la resistencia va antes del Led o despues del Led 

Esquema 1



Esquema 2


----------



## Tavo (Dic 30, 2010)

Ninguno de los dos esquemas es correcto!

El led va conectado de la siguiente manera:
POSITIVO de la fuente --> RESISTENCIA --> ÁNODO del LED --> (nos queda el cátodo) --> NEGATIVO (o gnd) de la fuente.



Bueno, ya respondió Fogo. Yo acostumbro a anteponer siempre la resistencia antes del ánodo.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2010)

Opción *2*
La resistencia antes o después del LED en indistinto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2010)

HectorStark dijo:


> Tengo un circuito y mi duda es en que parte va la resistencia e leido que el flujo* inicia de negativo y va hacia positivo* pero *yo suelo ir de positivo a negativo *


El flujo (corriente) vá de *negativo a positivo dentro de la fuente*, y *de positivo a negativo por fuera de ella*, OK?


----------



## HectorStark (Dic 30, 2010)

muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## zivit91 (Dic 30, 2010)

Yo estoy deacuerdo con Fogonazo! El ànodo del diodo led, tiene que estar conectado a la positiva de la fuente. La resistencia da completamente igual si la pones antes o despues, ya que la corriente se mantiene constante a lo largo de la malla, no varia si no hay mas nodos, y en tu caso no los hay.


----------



## HectorStark (Dic 30, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> El flujo (corriente) vá de *negativo a positivo dentro de la fuente*, y *de positivo a negativo por fuera de ella*, OK?





			
				zivit91 dijo:
			
		

> Yo estoy deacuerdo con Fogonazo! El ànodo del diodo led, tiene que estar conectado a la positiva de la fuente. La resistencia da completamente igual si la pones antes o despues, ya que la corriente se mantiene constante a lo largo de la malla, no varia si no hay mas nodos, y en tu caso no los hay.




gracias 

otra duda
Cual es la diferencia entre el primer circuito y el segundo


Circuito 1


Circuito 2


Disculpen las molestias soy algo nuevo en esto de la electronica son dudas muy basicas pero
las e tenido desde hace tiempo


----------



## MVB (Dic 30, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Opción *2*
> La resistencia antes o después del LED en indistinto



Cito lo que dijo Fogonozado, no hay diferencia alguna entre los dos circuitos que haz puesto.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 30, 2010)

HectorStark dijo:


> gracias
> 
> otra duda
> Cual es la diferencia entre el primer circuito y el segundo
> ...


No hay ninguna diferencia entre esos dos circuitos posteados recientemente.

Saludos.
Aclaración: Al citar tu mensaje, suprimí las imágenes para no repetir de nuevo lo mismo.


----------



## HectorStark (Dic 30, 2010)

muchas gracias a todos !!


----------

